# Agility tug toys?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey all, my agility instructor gave Ranger and I some homework this week - get Ranger tugging! Ranger likes to play tug of war, but we usually play it with a regular toy, not a tug toy. The only tug toy we have is a furry wubba but when Ranger really gets tugging, I can't hang on. If I do, I can hear stitches popping! 

Rope toys don't seem to do it for him, either, as he ignores the rope toy with tennis balls on it. Any suggestions??


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you get some fleece and do a braided fleece tug toy??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

CleanRun.com has an amazing variety of toys


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Clean Run has TONS. Here are a few I like:

Clean Run: 2-Handled Wonder Bar Dog Toy

Clean Run: 2-Handled Tiger Tail Tug Dog Toy

Clean Run: Tango Bango Jackpot & Tug Toy

Clean Run: Tug It Training Toy

Clean Run: Tug-N-Treat Dog Toys


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My dogs really like the skineez, the long animal toys with no stuffing in them. Also the gecko bungee toys.

Flip also likes the black rubber things they use to milk the cows. And any of the soft stick type tugs.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, Enzo also has this thing that's like...a long lambswool "stuffie" but with no stuffing. It has a knot tied in the middle. He tears EVERYTHING up, but this thing has been around forever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have several of the rush to tug fleece toys, and the girls LOVE them. Products - Rush to Tug Super well made and she ships quickly and all over the world.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Buying fleece at the fabric store is always my favorite thing! I always have a bag of fleece in the closet because I buy it when it goes on sale. Other ones my dogs have LOVED that I have bought are the ropes with the sheepskin on them and a braided fleece with lambskin on it.

If you need to teach tugging a good idea is those treat pouches that double as tug toys.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've said many times about Lincoln being a power chewer......but he loves his fleece rope. And we can tug and tug that thing and it hasn't yet been shredded.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I did that- I has some mismatching fleecey type polo wraps for my old horse and took them and made them into a couple of tug toys. He loves them. 

What about his leash? Will he tug on that?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> What about his leash? Will he tug on that?


This is a GREAT thing to teach for agility. It's the ONLY thing you can bring in the ring...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have friends really into working dogs/ring sport and they've taught me a TON about tugging.

The type of tug you want really depends on where Ranger is at with tugging.

For TEACHING good tugging to a dog that likes to... something stiffer, like a canvasy thing or a rubber thing is better, because you can hold it fairly still to make it boring while you wait for the Out to happen. AND these are really good for training use for when you offer a tug from hand (as opposed to tossing it somewhere for dog to retrieve for tugging)... because you can be VERY good with the presentation of the tug.

FOr dogs that don't like tugging as much or building tugging... go with what you can get... the fleece tugs made from scraps are great, you can do a ton of different lengths, widths, numbers of strips, types of braid to get a variety of sizes and textures. And other stuff just might be appealing.

I work with my young dog to try and get him to tug anything and everything. We play with paper (his favorite) and socks ( a close second), and with specific tug type products frm cleanrun. But when we're doing Obed or activities where placement and presentation of the reinforcer is crucial, we'll go with a stiffer tug.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know there was so much to the art of tugging! I would say Ranger likes to tug, but he isn't crazy about it. Most of his tugging is done with regular toys. The one tug toy I bought him (aforementioned rope tug with tennis ball on the end) he couldn't care less about, even when really excited. I could probably get him to tug on his leash...

So does it sound like I need a tug toy that invites him to tug? I'm thinking we're going to be tugging next class and I'm in serious doubt that Ranger will want to tug with all the distractions around. Unless of course he decides to take out his frustration of not being able to chase the maltese on the tug toy!

Also, thanks for the links everyone! The fleece rope with the rabbit skin braided into it might be a huge hit with Ranger!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie likes to tug, especially the jackpot tugs that have food in them.

I like the genuine dog gear tugs, they can take a lot of abuse and are washable.
They have almost any type of tug you can think of.

Interactive Dog Toys that aid in positive & motivational dog training for all dog breeds.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So there are tug classes, i never heard of that, spirit loves to play tug.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So of course it's the day before agility class and I still don't have a tug toy. Brilliant. I didn't order one because I doubted the ability of it getting here before class so I figured I'd stop and pick _something_ up. 9:30pm the night before and I realize I completely forgot. Crap, I'm screwed.

BUT then i remembered *gabbys mom's* idea and started hunting for old polo wraps, PRAYING that i had one somewhere around the house instead of them all being at the barn. Miracle of miracles, I had one and 20 minutes later, I have a fleece tug toy for Ranger! It's not fancy and I'm hoping it holds up tomorrow, but it's black and stinks like horses and manure and Ranger seems to love it. Whoo! I can't believe I left things to the left minute but at least I have a tug toy for tomorrow! Whoo hoo!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey if you'd bought a fleece toy commercially, you would have had to pay extra for the horsey smells!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

No kidding! AND all the dogs in class are going to want your toy... the owners will want to know where to get them!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Ranger said:


> So of course it's the day before agility class and I still don't have a tug toy. Brilliant. I didn't order one because I doubted the ability of it getting here before class so I figured I'd stop and pick _something_ up. 9:30pm the night before and I realize I completely forgot. Crap, I'm screwed.
> 
> BUT then i remembered *gabbys mom's* idea and started hunting for old polo wraps, PRAYING that i had one somewhere around the house instead of them all being at the barn. Miracle of miracles, I had one and 20 minutes later, I have a fleece tug toy for Ranger! It's not fancy and I'm hoping it holds up tomorrow, but it's black and stinks like horses and manure and Ranger seems to love it. Whoo! I can't believe I left things to the left minute but at least I have a tug toy for tomorrow! Whoo hoo!


Yay! Oz seems to love the ones that smell disgusting even more too! His is a pink and green one, lol.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe I can start charging for the cool "manure and horse scented tug toys"! It was definitely a hit at home but not so much at class. Ranger suffered a few mental break downs during class again...it seems he's getting worse with his ability to handle things mentally instead of better. Oh well, the instructor is amazing and each time Ranger flew off the handle, the instructor showed me how to get his mind back. We've got lots of homework to do this week!

gabby's mom - I was contemplating sacrificing a white polo just so I'd have a cool black and white one, but all the white ones are still okay. So we just have boring black for now...I'm planning on asking people at the barn if they want to donate any old polos! Maybe then I can get a "fancy" toy...not like Ranger cares, but I do!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

gabbys mom said:


> I did that- I has some mismatching fleecey type polo wraps for my old horse and took them and made them into a couple of tug toys. He loves them.
> 
> What about his leash? Will he tug on that?


Such a smart idea with the polos!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> This is a GREAT thing to teach for agility. It's the ONLY thing you can bring in the ring...


However, if you run ASCA, you aren't allowed to let your dog tug the leash. If he tugs in the ring, you can forfeit your Q! I believe NADAC is the same way. It's allowable in AKC. I don't know about USDAA.

I think not allowing tugging is a lame rule, but it's a rule nonetheless!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> However, if you run ASCA, you aren't allowed to let your dog tug the leash. If he tugs in the ring, you can forfeit your Q! I believe NADAC is the same way. It's allowable in AKC. I don't know about USDAA.
> 
> I think not allowing tugging is a lame rule, but it's a rule nonetheless!


Sorry I should have mentioned that! I only run AKC, been years since I have done any other venue, so I don't remember...


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I have posted this link else where on the board but I just wanted to throw this out there for people looking for good sturdy and attractive tug toys/leashes. I have several things from her and know plenty of people with them. They are extremely well braided so even the hard, intense tuggers won't undo it.
Rush to Tug - Home


----------

